# Strange, but true. And it's not just a dumb girl question-----but I need help!



## kpowell2000Maxima (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi all - As I was driving into work today (2000 Maxima- automatic), my radio stopped playing. As I looked down at my radio - I realized that it had shut itself off. Then I noticed that on my dash appeared the ABS light and also, the TCS off light came on. Now as I pressed the gas to go again - the car took off just fine and the radio came back on and the lights disappeared. When I came to a stop, this repeated itself with the radio shutting off and lights on dash appearing. Has anyone EVER heard of this? Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*RUNNNNNNNNNN*

ITS THE GHOST CAR FROM HELL.LOL. UNFORTUNATLY I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF THIS. BUT WHAT I AM GOING TO DO IS ASK MY NISSAN TECHNICIANS AND SEE IF THEY HAVE ANY IDEA


----------



## kpowell2000Maxima (Jan 12, 2009)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> ITS THE GHOST CAR FROM HELL.LOL. UNFORTUNATLY I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF THIS. BUT WHAT I AM GOING TO DO IS ASK MY NISSAN TECHNICIANS AND SEE IF THEY HAVE ANY IDEA


Very funny - I still have to drive the car home - don't scare me haha! You are the BEST! thank you so much - I look forward to hearing what they might think this demon is!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*ELECTRICAL*

THEY TOLD ME ITS DEFINITLY AN ELECTRICAL PROBLEM. AND I THINK I MIGHT SCARE YOU SOME MORE. THEY ARE NOT SURE WHAT IT IS UNTILL THEY LOOK AT IT BUT THEY HAVE SEEN MANY MAXIMAS OF THAT YEAR THAT NEED ECU'S AND WIRING HARNESSES. THAT CAN BE COSTLY. THEY SUGGEST GET IT CHECKED OUT. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED AND I CAN HELP YOU PRICE WISE ON PARTS.


----------



## kpowell2000Maxima (Jan 12, 2009)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> THEY TOLD ME ITS DEFINITLY AN ELECTRICAL PROBLEM. AND I THINK I MIGHT SCARE YOU SOME MORE. THEY ARE NOT SURE WHAT IT IS UNTILL THEY LOOK AT IT BUT THEY HAVE SEEN MANY MAXIMAS OF THAT YEAR THAT NEED ECU'S AND WIRING HARNESSES. THAT CAN BE COSTLY. THEY SUGGEST GET IT CHECKED OUT. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED AND I CAN HELP YOU PRICE WISE ON PARTS.


Thank you for the input - and I will definitely keep in touch. Now here's another layer to the story - I recently changed out the radio in the car - would it make sense to double check there and make sure no wires have come undone and are touch metal back there? Thank you again for your help!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*RADIO*

WHAT KIND OF RADIO AND FROM WHERE?


----------



## kpowell2000Maxima (Jan 12, 2009)

*OUTCOME*

So the battery was complete crap and was shorting causing the dashlight/radio issue. Can you believe it? I couldn't either - but all is resolved and I am sure I will be back on in the future scouting for input.

thanks!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

that is the thing about an electrical problem. it is very unpredictable you will never know where it might pop up


----------

